# Header Bolt Torque



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Me and a friend recently got headers on our GTOs and looking to tighten them from time to time, i just got a new torque wrench. 

i have kooks, he has slp 
what a good amount of torque to use to tighten the header bolts? steel bolts aluminum heads i dont want to strip anything. 

thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Search around on the forum, I think I did 18ft-lbs w/anti-seize.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

yea we called a mech and they said 18lbs too, i thought it was pretty low but i guess its right


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I had no problems out of mine loosing up.


----------

